# Help problem after installing cachecard



## activa (Dec 26, 2006)

After installing the cachecard in my Tivo it has now got the following problem. 

the installation went well and done a test call and a daily call with no problems  

the problem started when for the first time in it's life (4 years ish) it crashed twice and for some reason started to record programs in 2 halfs. 

It then crashed again and now wont get passed the "Almost there just a few more seconds please" page 
the silicon splash screen also says driver failed to load for some reason. 

I have taken out the drive and tried reinstalling the drivers for the cachecard but it still will not fully start Tivo. 

the card is in Tivo at the moment but the drivers are not installed. 

Anyone got any Ideas on how i can resolve this. Tivo is running on it's original drives at the moment and is working as normal.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

> it crashed twice and for some reason started to record programs in 2 halfs.


If it crashes halfway through recording a programme, it starts recording again when it reboots... hence 2 parts.

It's probably an overstrained old PSU - they are cheap (£5ish) and easy to replace.


----------



## doubledrat (Aug 24, 2001)

is your cachecard seated properly?

does the problem go away if you remove it?


----------



## activa (Dec 26, 2006)

problem only seems to be on one drive had it running for 24 hours on it's original drive with teh card and drivers installed and it seems fine. think the drive may have been on it's way out


----------

